# Miami with short ears?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok so Dreamer s in a german type clip right now. Her tk s 3-4" and her ears are about 2". I have been dying to reattept a miami but I want to grow her legs out as much as posdible to get perfectly round poms. I wantedd to do it for her agility debut(may 11), but not if it will look ridiculous.Does anyone have pics of a miami with short ears and tail??


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I think it would look nice! i like short ears. unfortunately I don't have any photos to show you. But maybe you could do like a carrot tail like a terrier to balance out the shorter ears. Could be like a German Miami fusion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so here's some from when I had Winter in a Miami. He actually had shaved ears and a pointed topknot, but it gives you an idea. Plus a standard poodle wouldn't have the fly away ear problem like a tiny toy does. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Winter is soooo cute! He makes me want to do that! Does he have boots or poms? I like Dreamers feet shaved nice and neat, but boots would be so different and unusual! 

I will try and get a new pic this weekend to share to show what hair she has. I think her legs are about 3" long, so I think we may have to wait a while longer.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you . I think I'm going to put him back in that cut for summer but I'm not sure. I guess he has more boots than Poms, because his fur is so thin and soft if I were to do proper Pom Poms on him they would be so minuscule they/he would look wired. 3 inches sounds like a lot for me but I'm used to toys so it probably isn't much for a standard, but I'm not sure I would have to see it to be sure. If not you can always do it and slowly shape in the Pom Poms. I think they would look fine with 3 inches. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

You could get a good start on some poms with 3" or hair. I just clipped Hib down to a Miami about a month ago and he didn't have extremely long hair either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Here. I found a picture...sort of. You can definitely see his poms aren't that long, but they look nice with how short I took him everywhere else.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

His ears are longer than Dreamers by about 1"-2". But I see what you mean. What blade did you use? When I use my 4f it leaves her pretty bald yet fluffy, and my 10w leaves her bald. I guess I will order whatever blade you used.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ok so here's some from when I had Winter in a Miami. He actually had shaved ears and a pointed topknot, but it gives you an idea. Plus a standard poodle wouldn't have the fly away ear problem like a tiny toy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh he looks like a little gremlin 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

poolann said:


> Oh he looks like a little gremlin
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hehehe, I was thinking Yoda if I dyed him greenish 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Poodlecrazy I love Winter's cut - he looks like a house elf with his fly away ears!

DreamAgility you could probably start shaping Dreamer's poms with 3" if you took her body down with a #7 blade (not quite bald but no fluffy either). I think her ears at the current length would look cute with a miami clip, just keep shaping them as the hair gets longer.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

DreamAgility, I've been considering the same thing for Jazz, but I wasn't sure how it would look, either. (She's in a fairly good German clip now, but her face still isn't quite right.) If you go with this, post pictures!


----------

